# Malolactic Culture



## scurry64 (Feb 2, 2016)

I pre-ordered two six gallon Chilean juice buckets from Presque Isle Wine Cellars. One Carmenere and one Barbera. I've only done kits previously. I plan to do an MLF because almost all the evidence indicates that most full bodied reds benefit from the process. 

I see that most malolactic cultures are capable of fermenting 66 gallons of juice. Is it a good idea, or a bad idea, to split one packet of high quality malolactic culture between two six gallon batches?

Thanks and cheers!


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 2, 2016)

scurry64 said:


> I pre-ordered two six gallon Chilean juice buckets from Presque Isle Wine Cellars. One Carmenere and one Barbera. I've only done kits previously. I plan to do an MLF because almost all the evidence indicates that most full bodied reds benefit from the process.
> 
> I see that most malolactic cultures are capable of fermenting 66 gallons of juice. Is it a good idea, or a bad idea, to split one packet of high quality malolactic culture between two six gallon batches?
> 
> Thanks and cheers!



I did my first juice buckets/grapes last spring. I used a package of VP41 on 10 gallons of a Merlot blend. Seemed like a waste at the time, but it did work and as far as I've read there is no sure fire way to save a portion of the culture for future use.

If you have the funds, go ahead and order the testing kit that Presque Isle sells, it is just so helpful to be able to test whether you have reached completion verses guessing or relying on your taste buds. I'm sure people are good at tasting the difference, I just don't know how they tell with certainty that it has reached completion.

Oh, and have fun!

Edit: I also used CH35 this fall on a Chardonel and a Dornfelder batch. Picked it since VP 41 wasn't available at the time and it also was stated to work down to a pH of 3.0, which I hoped would cover the Chardonel, and it did.


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 2, 2016)

If you are inoculating the two batches at (or within days) of each other they're is no problem with putting part into one and part into the other. I did that this past fall with about 45 gallons of four different types.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 3, 2016)

You can store extra if you put wrap the wrapper up as much as you can. Put that in a zip type freezer bag making sure to get most of the air out. Then pop it in your freezer (chest one would be better if you have one).


----------



## scurry64 (Feb 3, 2016)

*White Labs*

Does anyone that has used Whites Labs Malo culture have an opinion on its effectiveness?


----------



## barbiek (Feb 4, 2016)

I've heard people having problems with that strain. I wouldn't take the chance to save a few bucks. You might want to purchase a more reliable one like VP41. I'm using the VP41 I can't give you 1st hand recommendation for white labs only hear say.


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm planning to make a starter with a 1.5 gram sachet of Viniflora CH16 and MaoLactic nutrient powder and split it between 2 six gallon batches.

From what I've read, it takes about 2 weeks to grow the starter. Has anyone made a Malo starter before? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## heatherd (Mar 6, 2016)

scurry64 said:


> I pre-ordered two six gallon Chilean juice buckets from Presque Isle Wine Cellars. One Carmenere and one Barbera. I've only done kits previously. I plan to do an MLF because almost all the evidence indicates that most full bodied reds benefit from the process.
> 
> I see that most malolactic cultures are capable of fermenting 66 gallons of juice. Is it a good idea, or a bad idea, to split one packet of high quality malolactic culture between two six gallon batches?
> 
> Thanks and cheers!



I have split a packet between batches in the past and it worked fine.


----------



## stickman (Mar 6, 2016)

I've never made a malolactic starter. I routinely use the CH16 by just dumping the dry bacteria right into the tank with mixing; seems to work well.


----------



## Brian (Mar 8, 2016)

*MLF Bacteria*

I have routinely used alpha strain ( can withstand high So2 and low temps, also does well with taste) and when I do have multiple batches going at one time I just make a starter using it all and divide it up amongst the batches and have never had an issue. I hate to spend 30 bucks on one batch. it really raises the price per bottle.


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 8, 2016)

Brian said:


> I have routinely used alpha strain ( can withstand high So2 and low temps, also does well with taste) and when I do have multiple batches going at one time I just make a starter using it all and divide it up amongst the batches and have never had an issue. I hate to spend 30 bucks on one batch. it really raises the price per bottle.



Brian, what is your starter procedure?

There isn't much research available, but from what I've read I should use 1 quart of apple juice per 6 gallon batch, plus Malo bacteria nutrients. I've also read that I should use equal parts juice and sterile water. What's your opinion?


----------



## pete1325 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have (3) 6 gallon carboys going, all reds....my local brew shop only had two packet of Wyeast Malo-Lactic cultures.....I put both packets in a measuring cup, divided it in to three equal parts and tossed it in. That was two months ago.....I'm hoping MLF is working.....if not, what's the down side?


----------



## heatherd (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't ever make a starter with MLF, just pitch it on top. No problems yet.


----------



## Brian (Mar 25, 2016)

scurry64 said:


> Brian, what is your starter procedure?
> 
> There isn't much research available, but from what I've read I should use 1 quart of apple juice per 6 gallon batch, plus Malo bacteria nutrients. I've also read that I should use equal parts juice and sterile water. What's your opinion?


 

Sorry Scurry been out of the net for a bit.. I do it like a yeast starter, use a little bit of the wine and the MLF food and I have a heated stir plate and warm it just a bit for about 15-20 min until it is well mixed and then I pitch it. Like I said earner if I am using it for multiple batches I just kinda divide it up amongst them. I am just like to help it along a bit..


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 28, 2016)

Brian said:


> Sorry Scurry been out of the net for a bit.



No worries. Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 28, 2016)

pete1325 said:


> I have (3) 6 gallon carboys going, all reds....my local brew shop only had two packet of Wyeast Malo-Lactic cultures.....I put both packets in a measuring cup, divided it in to three equal parts and tossed it in. That was two months ago.....I'm hoping MLF is working.....if not, what's the down side?



The possible downsides I can think of is the wine will have higher levels of malic acid, lower levels of lactic acid, your wine may be perceived as tasting more acidic. Most importantly, your wine could go through mlf after it's been bottled resulting in the bottles could blow their corks. Your wine may be cloudy and taste bad.


----------

